# Cengiz Ünder



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2017)

Altro prodotto dell'ottima (a quanto pare) annata del 1997, è considerato il talento più cristallino del calcio turco. Per il fatto di essere mancino e di saper svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo (anche se preferisce la corsia destra) in patria è stato accostato a Paulo Dybala.

Vanta anche 4 presenze e 2 reti con la sua nazionale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2017)

Visto vs Tottenham sembrava davvero bravo...


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Altro prodotto dell'ottima (a quanto pare) annata del 1997, è considerato il talento più cristallino del calcio turco. Per il fatto di essere mancino e di saper svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo (anche se preferisce la corsia destra) in patria è stato accostato a Paulo Dybala.
> 
> Vanta anche 4 presenze e 2 reti con la sua nazionale.



Dopo Sosa (top payer del campionato turco per 2 anni) prendo con le pinze i fenomeni che arrivano da là.
Dagli higlights della scorsa stagione non mi è sembrato nulla di chè.... ma sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno che lo ha seguito tutto l'anno e potrà confermare la bontà del ragazzo


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Mamma mia come sta uscendo fuori questo ragazzo...


----------



## 1972 (11 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come sta uscendo fuori questo ragazzo...



la prima partita decente contro una squadra gia' retrocessa.......... una partita e sei gia' un fenomeno.........


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2018)

Comprato l'altro giorno al fantacalcio, l'ho visto tutto il mese scorso. Ho riacceso la speranza di vittoria...


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> la prima partita decente contro una squadra gia' retrocessa.......... una partita e sei gia' un fenomeno.........



In verità sono già 5-6 partite che è il migliore dei suoi.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Altro prodotto dell'ottima (a quanto pare) annata del 1997, è considerato il talento più cristallino del calcio turco. Per il fatto di essere mancino e di saper svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo (anche se preferisce la corsia destra) in patria è stato accostato a Paulo Dybala.
> 
> Vanta anche 4 presenze e 2 reti con la sua nazionale.



Il mondo è pieno di giocatori cosi.
Da inquadrare ancora come dimensione per capire se sarà il politano, berardi, cerci ecc ecc di turno o può ambire a livelli superiori.
Attaccante mancino, gioca largo in fascia nel tridente, veloce , tecnico e usa bene anche il destro.
Per ora non lo conosce nessuno e sfrutta l'effetto sorpresa, saprà mettere qualcosa di nuovo nel repertorio o sarà la solita storia trita e ritrita?
Perchè in fascia o sei robben ( tutti sapevano dove andava ma ci passava lo stesso ) oppure sei uno dei tanti.
Rimane un bel colpo aver pescato questo ragazzino che a calcio ci sa giocare eccome ma comunque è stato pagato 13 mln.


----------



## DrHouse (12 Febbraio 2018)

la Roma è andata bene...

non credo potrà essere un titolare di una squadra da Champions o alta classifica di A...

ma farà la loro fortuna: o come riserva a buon prezzo, o con una buonissima plusvalenza in caso di cessione...


----------



## 7vinte (17 Febbraio 2018)

Che gol! È in grande forma


----------



## Heaven (17 Febbraio 2018)

Gran periodo, bellissimo gol oggi. Penso che sia titolare fisso ormai, buon affare di Monchi


----------

